# !st Air Compressor (Ingersoll Rand RAE6VA), need parts & info...



## soundhd

Just brought home a used Ingersoll Rand Model RA5E6VA 60 gallon, 5 horse, 220 volt, single phase, vertical air compressor. Was given to me by a friend of a friend. Built in 1987. Is missing the pulley that fits on the motor and the belt, along with the front half of the plastic guard that fits over the belt. Is on very nice shape. Did not get home in time to see if the parts are available at Ingersoll Rand. Will try and call them on Monday. 
If the parts are not available was wondering if anyone has one of these and knows the part numbers of the motor pulley, belt and the front of the belt guard. If not does anyone know the size of the motor pulley and the belt?
Anything that I need to know and/or do before I get it running. It's been 3 years since it was used. I noticed it has a oil dip stick tube....have not pulled it out yet. What type of maintaince does this kind of a compressor need to keep running right? Sorry for all the questions but want to make sure I lean everything I need to know before I use it.

Thanks
Greg in Michigan


----------



## cedgo

Hello! 
Would definately check/change the oil.
Lube motor if possible.
Make sure your pressure relief valve works.
Sounds like you've got a nice machine. Just got an old 3HP horizontal from the 50's. Sweet.


----------



## soundhd

I did get a hold of a tech at the Ingersoll Rand Air Support Center and he e-mailed me a diagram and parts list of the system. All I need now is try and get a copy of the owners manual...........to find out the do's & don'ts of owning and using a large air compressor.......well large to me anyway.........LOL


----------



## soundhd

Got a copy of the users manual, so I am all set here..........


----------



## 65fastback2+2

could you send me copies of those? i havent been able to find them and I have the same model.


----------



## 65fastback2+2

mine wont auto shut off or auto start up because the pressure switch is jacked up


----------



## 65fastback2+2

maybe someone else can help?


----------



## cedgo

May have to replace the switch. Shouldn't be hard to find a replacemennt.


----------



## ericc

Some time ago I needed my air compressor and then I saw that it was not working any more. A friend of mine told me I should use a power rental service. So I decided to rent one because I really needed it and did not have enough money to buy a new one. This was great because it was cheap and worked perfectly. I can really recommend such services.


----------



## Apple206

This is a nice posts.I have a learn new thinks from this site.I share it with my all friends.I impressed by the quality of good information.Best of luck,Keep up good work.


----------



## Williamwaltz

It's good, that you get something good.
Before purchasing first decide what all tools you are planing to use, what sorts of power or you can say electrical power do you have in your shop, and the important thing is that why you need or taking this used one......


----------



## jepsen

Thank you for the very interesting information. I’m glad that you simply shared this helpful information with us.


----------



## jepsen

Thank you for the very interesting information. I’m glad that you simply shared this helpful information with us.

*Desain Pagar Rumah Minimalis*


----------



## Roseann908z

Make sure your pressure relief valve works. Sounds like you've got a nice machine. Just got an old 3HP horizontal from the 50's. Sweet.


----------



## geerocan

Soundh could you please send me the diagram of the compressor that you have? [email protected]


----------



## timithme

HELLO i have a ingersoll rand model RA5E6VE that has a bad wrist pin bushing.. its knocking loud. i took it apart now i cannot find a replacement. the piston has a # N92063015 CASTING but noting on the internet comes up !!! help


----------



## stevon

Greg,

Did you find the drive pulley? if you know the pump model you can get the RPM for the pump [email protected] HP of motor and with the electric motor HP and speed it is easy to calculate the drive size sheave, I can help if you need it.

Stephen



soundhd said:


> Just brought home a used Ingersoll Rand Model RA5E6VA 60 gallon, 5 horse, 220 volt, single phase, vertical air compressor. Was given to me by a friend of a friend. Built in 1987. Is missing the pulley that fits on the motor and the belt, along with the front half of the plastic guard that fits over the belt. Is on very nice shape. Did not get home in time to see if the parts are available at Ingersoll Rand. Will try and call them on Monday.
> If the parts are not available was wondering if anyone has one of these and knows the part numbers of the motor pulley, belt and the front of the belt guard. If not does anyone know the size of the motor pulley and the belt?
> Anything that I need to know and/or do before I get it running. It's been 3 years since it was used. I noticed it has a oil dip stick tube....have not pulled it out yet. What type of maintaince does this kind of a compressor need to keep running right? Sorry for all the questions but want to make sure I lean everything I need to know before I use it.
> 
> Thanks
> Greg in Michigan


----------



## stevon

*rod bushing*

timithme,

Go to a motor rebuilder and ask them give you the name of the rod rebuilder that they use or look on the internet, replacing a rod sleave bushing is very common in the engine rebuild business

Stephen



timithme said:


> HELLO i have a ingersoll rand model RA5E6VE that has a bad wrist pin bushing.. its knocking loud. i took it apart now i cannot find a replacement. the piston has a # N92063015 CASTING but noting on the internet comes up !!! help


----------



## Rafa

timithme said:


> HELLO i have a ingersoll rand model RA5E6VE that has a bad wrist pin bushing.. its knocking loud. i took it apart now i cannot find a replacement. the piston has a # N92063015 CASTING but noting on the internet comes up !!! help


Hi, were you able to find the connecting rod you were looking for, i am in the same position, i got a rand4000 60gal 5hp i think from 1989 in really good shape but one the piston connecting rod is broken and can't find it anywhere. 
I went to ingersoll rand and they don't have replacement parts.
Thanks


----------



## VRCOOLER Hygge Lin

Hello everyone, we are a manufacturer of air compressor coolers, we can produce air compressor cooler accessories of multiple brands, if you need, please tell us the brand model you need. My email is [email protected].


----------



## p304679

I have an Ingersoll Rand RA5e6va/12073 and I need a pump valve kit. Anyone know where i can find one?


----------



## iowagold

p304679 said:


> I have an Ingersoll Rand RA5e6va/12073 and I need a pump valve kit. Anyone know where i can find one?


well try at the factory site for a parts manual first
*click here for the IR factory site*
enter in all of your info there..
or just do he contact them thing after the first of the year...
most mfg's are closed till 01/05/2021 now...
that end of the year thing...


----------

